

Ask HN:i need cv examples,where i can learn english online - umenline

Hello all
i need to rewrite my vc in English , im not native speaker and i guess the America's hi-tec cv's format are different then out side . 
also where i can find (free ) English grammar online lessons?
Thanks
======
preek
LaTex templates and great comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1714381>

Someone to help you with your CV:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1837767>

Some hacker talk about CVs: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1518898>

------
Mz
Someone please step up and prove that my lame attempt to help is not the best
that HN can do.

Thanks in advance.

------
Mz
You can search for "free English grammar" and get quite a few things to choose
from:

[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=free+english+grammer#hl=en&sa=X&ei=M-m6TIXjD8P6lwe_77zFDA&ved=0CBsQvwUoAQ&q=free+english+grammar&spell=1&fp=a9ec0a8ac5f5a7a2)

~~~
umenline
was looking for recommendation from experience ..

~~~
Mz
Well, I hope you get some. I am a native speaker and learned English grammar a
long time, in the 7th grade, before the internet.

~~~
umenline
so how this answer can help folks like me? Thanks very much for your answer

~~~
Mz
Basically, by "bumping" the thread. Hopefully someone else will see it and do
better than I did.

I'm very sorry that I'm the only person who has replied so far. I really am.

